# Sandwich fillings, what great combinations have you discovered?



## Mel! (Apr 30, 2012)

I discovered that I love toasted Brie and sun dried tomato sandwiches.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 30, 2012)

Mel,

Sun dried tomatoes and fresh herb goat cheese are delicious too ... Or with fresh buffala di mozzarella ... 

Thanks for posting your enjoyments. 
Margi. Cintrano.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh yes, I had published a lovely one with eggplant, tomato and French goat cheese, Montrachet ... I roast the aubergine and then, toast the baguette under the broiler and the cheese of course ... Can be done with feta too ... 
Margi. ( it is on a thread on D.C. )


----------



## Cerise (Apr 30, 2012)

Mel! said:


> I discovered that I love toasted Brie and sun dried tomato sandwiches.


 
Sounds like a tasty twist on a grilled cheese and tomato sandwich. Another way to go - press toasted pine nuts into mozzarella cheese, add some fresh basil and fresh tomatoes.

Another great combo is tuna, chopped artichokes, and provolone melts.

Instead of salad with bread on the side, for picnics or during the Summer, I make a salad sandwich, i.e. Salad Nicoise with tuna or salmon, caprese sandwich, Caesar salad on French/Italian baguettes - or on (flatbread or pita) pizzas.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 30, 2012)

On a FRESH! Onion Bagel, stone ground mustard, ham, swiss and a slice of tomato. Panini press or zap in microwave to heat.  I like this for breakfast!

English Muffin, marinara, slice of sandwich sliced pepperoni, green pepper, onion, black olives, slice of mozzerella, broiled. Add top with marinara and eat like a sandwich.

Dinner rolls.  Thin sliced boneless pork trimmed to roll size, panfried with spices of choice.  Mayo on sliced rolls, cooked pork, tomato, onion and lettuce. Pork Chop Sliders!!!


----------



## Cerise (Apr 30, 2012)

I recently tried (Everything) Bagel Thins.  They are great for piling on toppings for an open-faced "sandwich."

Usually I have the big fat bagels on hand - either Cheddar or Onion.  Slice them in half and pull out most of the bread.  Fill with spinach, chopped cooked bacon and provolone (or whatever you like), & place under the broiler until the cheese melts.


----------



## lyndalou (Apr 30, 2012)

Cerise, I forgot about the bagel thins. I was reading all of these wonderful suggestions and thought maybe too much bread? Now I can indulge occasionally without guilt.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 30, 2012)

PF;  We've had a number of great sandwich threads over the years.  It might be very cool to have a DC list of the sandwiches that have been previously posted.  

I too have been thinking about sandwiches lately.  I was going start with a sandwich question.  Still think I'll do that, to go along with this thread.  Don't want to take away from the op's theme.

Sandwich combination favorites - I'll list just one, because there are too many to list.  Just one of my favorite combinations: The Chief's spice Italian - Whole wheat hogie bun with coarse-grind mustard on the bottom bun, EVOO on top layer.  Build from the bottom - sliced onion, sliced black olives, shredded Romaine lettuce, sliced, ripe tomato, slice green pepper, capiacola, Soprasetta, Pepperoni (must be a good, full-flavored, spicy pepperoni), aged provolone cheese.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 30, 2012)

Grilled cheese with bacon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 30, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> PF;  We've had a number of great sandwich threads over the years.  It might be very cool to have a DC list of the sandwiches that have been previously posted.
> 
> I too have been thinking about sandwiches lately.  I was going start with a sandwich question.  Still think I'll do that, to go along with this thread.  Don't want to take away from the op's theme.
> 
> ...



Good Idea Chief.  I'll cruise through in my free time and note the sandwich threads and post them.

I love a good BAT sandwich...

Toast, *B*acon, *A*vocado and* T*omato.  I like to add radish sprouts to that!


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 30, 2012)

Grilled chicken with pesto (homemade) stuffed in a homemade whole wheat pita or rolled in a whole wheat wrap with some chopped fresh heirloom tomato fresh from the garden...


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 30, 2012)

I just heard about this sandwiche, but haven't tried it yet--

Grilled cheese with chutney. Need to find a decent chutney. 

Also, I've never had a Kentucky Hot Brown. Derby time is coming up Fast

Otherwise, I think my faves are real turkey and as much T's giving leftovers you can pile on AND add bacon and avocado or a grilled ham and then put it inside and make grilled ham and cheese.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 30, 2012)

Sandwiches & Wraps - Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums

More than you can count on one hand or two...


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 30, 2012)

Non-Smoked Turkey breast, thin sliced green apple, brie, pesto mayo. I prefer it on thick cut wheat berry bread, but it's still pretty great on any bread.

Smoked turkey, smoked gouda, apple wood smoked bacon, chipotle mayo, sliced tomato all on a baguette.

I LOVE a good BLT, and like PrincessFiona60, some avocado really makes it nice. Also, sometimes, I do a BLT with a poached egg on there too.

Black-forest ham, Alpine Swiss, thin sliced Bermuda Onion, champagne mustard on toasted wheat.


This is a great site for sandwich ideas:

Scanwiches

There are some pretty nice gems in there, along with some just run of the mill stuff too.


----------



## goob (Apr 30, 2012)

A friend of mine came up with this for poker nite recently. He hasnt named it yet but its basically food that starts with the letter P. We did pepperoni,pepperjack,proscuitto(sp?),pastrami,pepperocinis,provolone and pesto. grilled or foremaned.(cooked on the george foreman. only good use for it)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 30, 2012)

goob said:


> A friend of mine came up with this for poker nite recently. He hasnt named it yet but its basically food that starts with the letter P. We did pepperoni,pepperjack,proscuitto(sp?),pastrami,pepperocinis,provolone and pesto. grilled or foremaned.(cooked on the george foreman. only good use for it)



shouldn't that be "paninied" to keep with the "p's"?


----------



## merstar (Apr 30, 2012)

I make this one often with a lot of tweaks:
GRILLED SWISS CHEESE, TUNA AND RED PEPPER SANDWICHES
http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/recipe_views/views/10356

Some other favorites are:

Grilled Cheese with Gruyere, Extra Sharp Cheddar, and sliced tomatoes on Pumpernickel.

Whole Wheat Pita Sandwiches with chickpeas, red bell pepper, tomatoes, cucumber, black olives, feta or extra sharp cheddar with a yogurt/hot sauce/cumin sauce.

Leftover chicken, tossed in barbeque sauce on a crusty baguette with melted extra sharp cheddar, served open-faced.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 1, 2012)

*Mediterranean Sandwiches & Heroes*

 Great post and thanks for all the interesting combinations ... 

Here are some additional heroes ( Baguette style ) and Sandwiches from my part of the globe: 

1. Fried Calamari on an Italian style Baguette, a drizzle of lemon, ali oli or a piquant tomato salsa ... 

2. Meatballs with tomato sauce on an Italian Baguette ... Always a fave with freshly grated Parmesano sprinkled or baked Parmigiano style ... 

3. Eggplant Parmigiana ...

4. Fresh Shrimp Salad on German Black Bread ... or Whole Wheat Brown ... 
Made with home made Ali Oli ... 

5. Ventresca Tuna in Evoo ( only sold in Jars here ), prepared with roasted red peppers on top ... ( ventresca = is tuna belly ) 

6. Roast beef with Dijon ... 

7. Roast Turkey with Dijon ...

8. Meatloaf with a drizzle of Home made Bolognese ... on a Hero ... Baguette Italian Style ... a sprinkle of Pecorino !!! Heaven ... 

9. Home made egg salad ... 

10. chicken breast, skinless & boneless with Basil Pesto: pinenuts, basil, garlic and evoo dressing. 

11. fresh figs with goat cheese on German or Swiss Black bread ... Lovely.
( broil toast for a few seconds ... )

12. Elvis Sandwich ! ( this hails from a Caterer & Personal Chef ) 

13. Grilled Cheese of course ... However, my take on this is Italian; Caprese style: buffala di mozzarella, fresh basil and tomato or Herbed Provolone with red bell pepper, like a Provoletta, however in a sandwich.

14. Falafal in a Pita 

Have a lovely day.
Margi Cintrano.


----------



## justplainbill (May 1, 2012)

A hero with sopressata or Genoa salami, a mix of roast sweet and hot peppers, shredded onions, provolone dolce, a drizzle of olive oil, and some freshly ground pepe nero or light sprinkling of oregano on a crusty Italian bread.


----------



## CraigC (May 1, 2012)

Cuban made with leftover roast pork. That wonderful creation from the Italian immigrants to New Orleans, the muffaletta. Nor the other great sandwich from NO, the Po' Boy. I'll take an oyster or soft-shell crab, thankyou!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 13, 2012)

a brooklyn special: thin slices of danish ham or boiled ham on very soft white bread (like wonder), with mayo, iceberg lettuce, and doritos on top (inside the sandwich), with kosher dill pickle spears on the side.


----------



## simonbaker (Jun 13, 2012)

Smoked turkey, whipped cream cheese, strawberry jam, alfalfa sprouts & sliced cucumber make a great sandwich or wrap.  The little bit of salty with the turkey & the sweet, creamy with the cheese & strawberry make a great combination.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 13, 2012)

simonbaker said:


> Smoked turkey, whipped cream cheese, strawberry jam, alfalfa sprouts & sliced cucumber make a great sandwich or wrap.  The little bit of salty with the turkey & the sweet, creamy with the cheese & strawberry make a great combination.



That sounds really good...writing it down!


----------



## Addie (Jun 14, 2012)

I love open-faced sandwiches on toast. Pork, beef, dark chicken. Even dark turkey if there is some stuffing left over to go with it. And gravy. The bread *has* to be toasted. Otherwise the bread gets too soggy from the gravy. If I have to have white bread, then make it Italian bread.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jun 14, 2012)

some of my favs:
chicken,chorizo,rocket(rucola) & sundried tomato mayo on thinly sliced sourdough.
prawns,crisp smoked streaky bacon,avocado & chilli mayo on poppy seed bread.
salami & gruyere pannini
chicken,white grapes,crispy bacon bits & tarragon mayo on soft white bread


----------



## kadesma (Jun 14, 2012)

Liverwurst smooched on soft,soft white bread with some either butter or mayo and then go fer it
kades


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 14, 2012)

simonbaker said:


> Smoked turkey, whipped cream cheese, strawberry jam, alfalfa sprouts & sliced cucumber make a great sandwich or wrap.  The little bit of salty with the turkey & the sweet, creamy with the cheese & strawberry make a great combination.


Instead of the strawberry jam (which I am supposed to make tonight--first I have to go pick the strawberries), I'd use some cranberry salsa!


----------



## Addie (Jun 14, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Liverwurst smooched on soft,soft white bread with some either butter or mayo and then go fer it
> kades


 
I LOVE, LOVE liverwurst. Along with liver. And I always have butter on my sandwiches.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 14, 2012)

Addie said:


> I LOVE, LOVE liverwurst. Along with liver. And I always have butter on my sandwiches.


We need to have lunch together girl
kades


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 14, 2012)

kadesma said:


> We need to have lunch together girl
> kades


Open-faced--liverwurst on a dark German-style thin-sliced Schwartz-brot (with a layer of butter underneath) and a layer of thinly sliced onions and capers on top! Yum-yum-yum. Where are we meeting for lunch?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 14, 2012)

Buonasera,

There are uncountable sandwiches as well as canapé style open face toasts. Some of my most enjoyed besides the ones I had already mentioned above are:

1. Grilled shrimp salad with home made mayonnaise called Ali Oli ( Evoo, garlic & sea salt ) ... 
2. grilled chicken breast marinated in Lemon, with parsley, basil, rosemary, thyme and oregano served with a drizzle of Evoo
3. Bufala di Mozzarella Caprese Salad on canapé or an Italian Baguette
4. Proscuitto di Parma served with bread, verses on it ... 
5. Provoletta : melted provolone combined with red bell pepper, green bell pepper melted in oven in clay dish and served on Italian Baguette
6. French style Omelette on French style Baguette with tomato and goat cheese
7. Ventresca ( tuna belly in Evoo ) in Jar only, from Ortiz, Cuca, or Isabel Brands, and put on a Baguette with Sweet red bell peppers roasted or sautéed ... 
8. Sautéed Sea Bass with Black Olive Tapenade and tomato on Baguette
9. Falafal in a Pita 
10. Gyro in a Pita 
11. Calzone ( it is a rolled dough filled with a variety of ingredients and baked ) 


Have nice evening.
Ciao.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 14, 2012)

*French: Jambon Français & Green Peppercorn Dijon*

Le Jambon is a French delicate sweet flavored ham and it is exported to the USA ... I pair mine with French Green Peppercorn Mustard and place on French style Baguette ... On rare occasion, I like Swiss or German Black Bread ... 

Kind regards.
Margi.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 14, 2012)

A local restaurant makes a sandwich I just love - smoked turkey with white cheddar, apple slices, lettuce, tomato and mayo on cinnamon swirl bread. Jeez, now I want one.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 14, 2012)

There is a small local sandwich shop here that sells a tomato/basil/mozzarella sandwich with a vinaigrette on a crusty  ciabatta roll.


----------



## simonbaker (Jun 14, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Instead of the strawberry jam (which I am supposed to make tonight--first I have to go pick the strawberries), I'd use some cranberry salsa!


 That's a great idea!  I will try that out.  

I also do a sandwich with ham, swiss, granny smith apple & crandberry/ mustard sauce on a seasoned, grilled flour tortilla wrapped up.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 14, 2012)

I have been on a Thick cut applewood smoked bacon, sliced avocado, bib lettuce, a little horseradish aioli on wheat-berry bread lately. The horseradish really helps cut the richness of the bacon taste, and avo texture.

I see quite a few mentions of apples in the past page or two, on of my ALL TIME Faves is;

NON-Smoked Turkey breast(preferably just roast my own, chill, skin, and slice)
Green Apple Slices
Sliced Camembert, or Brie
Medium sliced vine ripe tomato
Field Greens
Basil Aioli

Either all in a wrap, a lavash, or on a lightly toasted croissant.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 14, 2012)

Fo a no meat option; a Summer salad of marinated cubed feta, toamato, cucumber, red onion, and some kalamat olives. The marinade is simply evoo, s+p, fresh basil, rosemary, and oregano and a little balsamic or lime juice. All this sits for at least 4-6 hours, overnight is better. Drain to order, and put inside a Romaine Lined pita pocket, Light and refreshing.

A simple addition of cubed grilled chicken, or some anchovy fillets is nice too.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 14, 2012)

simonbaker said:


> That's a great idea!  I will try that out.
> 
> I also do a sandwich with ham, swiss, granny smith apple & crandberry/ mustard sauce on a seasoned, grilled flour tortilla wrapped up.


I more or less make cranberry salsa this way:

Cranberry Salsa Recipe - Allrecipes.com

But, I cook it for about 10 minutes and adjust the "heat" to my liking. Always use lime and cilantro.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 15, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Liverwurst smooched on soft,soft white bread with some either butter or mayo and then go fer it
> kades



And a pickle...


----------



## Cerise (Jun 15, 2012)

Flour tortillas folded over sliced fresh strawberries, brie, and fresh basil, heated till cheese is melted.

Same as above - flour tortillas, spread w/ dijon mustard, topped with thin slices of green apples, gouda cheese, green onions & walnuts. Bacon is optional. Heat till cheese is melted.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jun 15, 2012)

christmas dinner:turkey,stuffing,bacon,sausage,cranberry sauce on a big,soft floury bap.
ploughmans:cave aged west country vintage cheddar,wiltshire cure ham,sweet red onion on granary bread


----------



## simonbaker (Jun 15, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I more or less make cranberry salsa this way:
> 
> Cranberry Salsa Recipe - Allrecipes.com
> 
> But, I cook it for about 10 minutes and adjust the "heat" to my liking. Always use lime and cilantro.


 Thank you!  I will definitely be making this for a special in our cafe.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 15, 2012)

Here's one I made up recently. We took these to the beach. Add lime juice, salt and sugar to taste to Greek yogurt or sour cream. Spread that on two tortilla wraps. In a bowl, mix cooked diced chicken, chopped tomato and salsa; spread that on the yogurt mixture. Top with shredded lettuce and cheddar cheese, roll up, tuck the ends in, cut in half and pack for a picnic.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 15, 2012)

Here are a few more which are a bit less common: 

1. Gorgonzola, chestnut honey and truffle salt on an Italian Canapé 

2. Croissant with Egg Salad & Ali Oli, hand made Mayo ( Evoo, garlic )

3. Beef Carpacchio with Reggiano Parmesano on Canapé 

4. sautéed or roasted Tomato, sautéed or roasted zucchini or corgette with melted Bufala di Mozzarella & basil with Modena Balsamic vinegar and Evoo on Italian style baguette

5. Anchovies with Fresh Goat Cheese and Fresh snipped Provençal Herbs on Canapé 

Enjoy, Margi. Ciao.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 16, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Here are a few more which are a bit less common:
> 
> 1. Gorgonzola, chestnut honey and truffle salt on an Italian Canapé
> 
> ...



All suggestions are wonderful, but may be a heavy load in the way of a sandwich/wrap. The best things about a proper Canape, is it's gone in a bite. Lifts the pallet, and should ideally leave you wanting one bite more.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 16, 2012)

*Tatt:  Canapés Come In Three Sizes*

 Buon Giorno Tatt,

Firstly, a canapé or a sandwich, depends on the type of bread that is used and its thickness, and of course, secondly, how much one piles on the bread !  Mediterranean Baguettes or Hogaza, huge circular rustic country breads or Italian style Chapata are pretty thick !   

If someone can prepare turkey leftovers with stuffing in a baguette, I can certainly make my  canapés without a problem ... and without soggy baguette ! 

There are montaditos, canapés and tostas and then, 1/2 barrita and baguette ... Of course, we are referring to the types in Spain;

1. montadito = small hero 
2. canapé = medium size thick baguette bread slice with toppings
3. Tosta = a large canapé 
4. 1/2 barrita = a large 1/2 baguette 
5. baguette =  what the Spanish call French style bread made in Spain 


For decades, The Spanish and Italians have been filling baguettes with Calamari ...

Have a lovely 
Weekend,
Ciao.
Margi.


----------



## Constance (Jun 16, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> PF;  We've had a number of great sandwich threads over the years.  It might be very cool to have a DC list of the sandwiches that have been previously posted.
> 
> I too have been thinking about sandwiches lately.  I was going start with a sandwich question.  Still think I'll do that, to go along with this thread.  Don't want to take away from the op's theme.
> 
> ...



That'll keep the vampires away, Chief/!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 17, 2012)

My all-time favorite cold sandwich: Braunschweiger on rye bread with lettuce, thinly sliced red onions, and yellow (yes, yellow) mustard. Something about that tangy yellow mustard works really well with liver sausage.


----------



## niquejim (Jun 17, 2012)

One of the best sandwiches I've had in a looooooooooong time

Squash, Manchego and Balsamic-Onion Grilled Cheese Recipe : Jeff Mauro : Recipes : Food Network


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 18, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> My all-time favorite cold sandwich: Braunschweiger on rye bread with lettuce, thinly sliced red onions, and yellow (yes, yellow) mustard. Something about that tangy yellow mustard works really well with liver sausage.



Your speaking my language, Steve.  The only difference between my Braunschweiger sandwich and yours is that I slice 3 rounds of the great liver sausage so that it completely covers my bread (which is toasted whole wheat) and with Miracle Whip instead of mustard.  I haven't tried it with mustard.  Think I'll give it a go.  It sounds like it would be a great flavor combination.  I'll also try it with some spicy, coarse grind mustard.  That sounds even better for my tastes.  Thanks for the idea.  

My sandwich of this type was in the Breathkillers sandwich thread so long ago.

Seeeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## babetoo (Jun 19, 2012)

once in awhile i get hungry for a bean sandwich. white bread, mayo and mashed up white beans. onions on it are nice too.


----------



## Addie (Jun 19, 2012)

babetoo said:


> once in awhile i get hungry for a bean sandwich. white bread, mayo and mashed up white beans. onions on it are nice too.


 
One of mine is cold Boston Baked Beans piled on white bread. Used to take that to school every Monday along with my school mates.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 19, 2012)

Mashed marinated white beans and rye bread...yum!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 20, 2012)

*Italian Cannelli White Bean Hummus*

  Buon Giorno, 

Sometimes I prepare an Italian Cannelli White Bean Hummus, and use it as a spread on 1 slice of Italian Baguette ... It is delicious ... I like Chick Pea Hummus too ... and Babaghanuj ( eggplant with sesame Tahini paste ) ...

I also make Crostini and make a Sicilian blood orange, black pepper maramalade goat cheese spread ... 

I rarely can eat a whole baguette or even a half by myself, and frequently just slice canapé size or what we call " tosta " size which is smaller than a USA bread slice sandwich slice, however, much thicker... 

I do miss, Glazed Baked Virginia Ham Bone In, which I always have when we drive from Washington D.C. to Florida; with home made mustard and fresh Rasberries or Thick skinned Mediterranean Orange Slices  ...

Have nice Wednesday ... Good Post Mel. 

Kind regards. Ciao.
Margi.


----------



## simonbaker (Jun 20, 2012)

babetoo said:


> once in awhile i get hungry for a bean sandwich. white bread, mayo and mashed up white beans. onions on it are nice too.


 That sounds like a unique sandwich.  Sounds like one I would like to try.  I love beans of any kind.  Thanks for the tip


----------



## kate100 (Jun 26, 2012)

*Fav Sammies*

When I eat baked bean sandwiches I add mayo, mustard, horseradish,  chopped dill pickles and onions!

One of favorites is swiss cheese, sauerkraut, mustard, onion, horseradish grilled on pumpernickel bread. With a big half sour pickle on the side. Kinda like a Reuben but not!

OR fried onion, egg, extra sharp cheddar, mayo and lettuce on homemade bread!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 26, 2012)

I love cheese and Vegemite sandwiches


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 26, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> I love cheese and Vegemite sandwiches



Nice!

Vegemite certainly seems to be one of those "love it or hat it" type of food items, but it was a big part of my childhood diet. Great with a sharp cheese, or, as I use to like it as a kid, on plain ole white bread, with thick sliced tomato from the garden, and some black pepper. That's it. No frill. Salty, tomato-y goodness.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 26, 2012)

Tat...sounds perfect!

I think I know what I am about to have for lunch


----------

